# Emonda SL-5?



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

Has anyone seen, or ridden it?


----------



## The Mountain (Jul 26, 2014)

SundayNiagara said:


> Has anyone seen, or ridden it?


Hey, this isn't really helping your post, but I purchased the Emonda SL 6 and it is amazing. The bike rides so smooth, has great acceleration and you feel like a pro on the hills. Plus the bike is extremely aesthetic - I've been getting a tonne of admirable looks on the road .


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

You're right, it doesn't help.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

But at least someone noticed.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

I haven't got to see any of the Emonda bikes. My local Trek dealer has two stores but no Emonda. I think he's trying to sell out of 2013,14 Madones first. Good luck with that!


----------



## The Mountain (Jul 26, 2014)

SundayNiagara said:


> But at least someone noticed.


I was just providing some insight into the model. I think you'll love it, the frame is great.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

I saw one today, at the Trek store in FtL, nice bike, but still don't like the color. Hope Trek P1's that frame.

Anyone ridden one yet?


----------



## softreset (Sep 10, 2013)

We have this one on the floor, in addition to a full size run of SL-6s.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

softreset said:


> We have this one on the floor, in addition to a full size run of SL-6s.
> 
> View attachment 299494
> View attachment 299495


That isn't an SL5, it's a 6!


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

SundayNiagara said:


> That isn't an SL5, it's a 6!


Actually, that bike in the pic is an SLR 10!


----------



## softreset (Sep 10, 2013)

Chader09 said:


> Actually, that bike in the pic is an SLR 10!


What Chader said, that's the $15,000 SLR 10. It's pretty spectacular. I almost didn't want to ride it.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

Chader09 said:


> Actually, that bike in the pic is an SLR 10!


Ooops, my mistake. However, this thread is about the SL5.


----------



## softreset (Sep 10, 2013)

SundayNiagara said:


> Ooops, my mistake. However, this thread is about the SL5.


Fair enough. Yes, I've seen it. They're pretty limited from Trek right now, far less than the SL 6.


----------



## UpHillCrawler (Jul 14, 2004)

SundayNiagara said:


> You're right, it doesn't help.


Well, since the SL6 and SL5 share the same frame, fork and wheelset (according to the specs on the Trek website) maybe this should help. The Ultegra 11 is great, but I'm sure the 105 11 is nice as well. The tires are slightly different, but that's about it.

I think the SL5 will weigh about .5 pound more with an ever so slight downgrade of smoothness in the drivetrain, but besides that anything that's said about the SL6 should apply to the SL5. Haven't ridden the SL5 but I have ridden the SL6 several times and it's an incredible bike...


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

UpHillCrawler said:


> Well, since the SL6 and SL5 share the same frame, fork and wheelset (according to the specs on the Trek website) maybe this should help. The Ultegra 11 is great, but I'm sure the 105 11 is nice as well. The tires are slightly different, but that's about it.
> 
> I think the SL5 will weigh about .5 pound more with an ever so slight downgrade of smoothness in the drivetrain, but besides that anything that's said about the SL6 should apply to the SL5. Haven't ridden the SL5 but I have ridden the SL6 several times and it's an incredible bike...


Ya think???????????????????


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

SundayNiagara said:


> Ya think???????????????????


What's your deal? 

You ask for info about a specific bike model, the proceed to whine when you don't get EXACTLY the specific info. 

Then you act like a punk to someone that is trying to point out all the similarities between the one you are looking at and one that shares the most important ones related to ride qualities. One that just so happens to have ACTUALLY been ridden by people and they are giving some useful feedback.

Not exactly gracious for the info people were willing to share with you. :mad2:


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

Chader09 said:


> What's your deal?
> 
> You ask for info about a specific bike model, the proceed to whine when you don't get EXACTLY the specific info.
> 
> ...


I understand the similarities between these bikes. All I am asking for, are opinions by people who have actually RIDDEN this particular combination.


----------



## Seneb (Sep 29, 2009)

SundayNiagara said:


> I understand the similarities between these bikes. All I am asking for, are opinions by people who have actually RIDDEN this particular combination.


Why don't you stop being ungrateful, get off your ass, and go find a shop that has one so YOU can test ride it? Between the 5 and 6, you won't notice a difference if you don't look down when riding it.

I know this also won't be helpful to you, but I purchased the SL frameset and built it up with Campagnolo Chorus. The frameset is wonderful. My only issue with it is the angle of the front brake mount. It makes for tight clearance with a 25c tire, which I didn't have on my previous frameset running the same tire/wheel combo.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

Seneb said:


> Why don't you stop being ungrateful, get off your ass, and go find a shop that has one so YOU can test ride it? Between the 5 and 6, you won't notice a difference if you don't look down when riding it.
> 
> I know this also won't be helpful to you, but I purchased the SL frameset and built it up with Campagnolo Chorus. The frameset is wonderful. My only issue with it is the angle of the front brake mount. It makes for tight clearance with a 25c tire, which I didn't have on my previous frameset running the same tire/wheel combo.


I've already been to a bike shop and seen the SL5. A fact that was noted earlier in this thread. However, I am not ready to ride it, as I'm nowhere's near ready to buy it. Therefore, I am asking for peoples opinions who have ridden it.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

Seneb said:


> Why don't you stop being ungrateful, get off your ass, and go find a shop that has one so YOU can test ride it? Between the 5 and 6, you won't notice a difference if you don't look down when riding it.
> 
> I know this also won't be helpful to you, but I purchased the SL frameset and built it up with Campagnolo Chorus. The frameset is wonderful. My only issue with it is the angle of the front brake mount. It makes for tight clearance with a 25c tire, which I didn't have on my previous frameset running the same tire/wheel combo.


I'm sure it's an awesome bike. The frame, at $1400 & change has to be the best bargain on the planet.


----------

